

The Affect of Minimum Wage on the Recession - jwstaddo2
http://jeffspost.wordpress.com/2008/12/18/the-affect-of-minimum-wage-on-the-recession/

======
rtw
s/affect/effect/

I know, you already knew that. But if nothing was said, we would descend into
chaos.

~~~
andrewljohnson
Know ye verbs!

